# Remastered "Gladiator" BluRay



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

According to the Digital Bits, Paramount has issued a remastered _Gladiator_ BluRay that fixes the image issues that were in the original release. If you are purchasing the BluRay, check to see if the background of the UPC code is in YELLOW rather than in white. There is also a exchange program. According to Digital Bits:


> A lot of readers who have successfully contacted the Gladiator BD exchange program have sent us the instructions they've been given. For U.S. consumers, mail Disc One of the old Blu-ray ONLY to...
> 
> PHE MKT
> c/o Deluxe Media Mgmt
> ...


Expect to wait a few weeks for a new disc once it is mailed in.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Ok, now I'll buy it. Bad reviews caused me to hold off buying the first release.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Glad to see they took corrective action.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey, digital bits got that information from me. 

One thing not mentioned, is that along with the disc, you need to make sure to include your name, address, and phone number.


----------



## dalejamin (May 19, 2010)

Good to hear. This was kinda like the intial release of Let th Right One In, where they jacked up the subtitles. Glad to see it corrected.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

dalejamin said:


> Good to hear. This was kinda like the intial release of Let th Right One In, where they jacked up the subtitles. Glad to see it corrected.


Don't forget "The Fifth Element" Blu Ray also was remastered and replaced.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

So was _Saving Private Ryan_.

My replacement disc arrived today.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

I finally got around to getting the remastered version of Gladiator. All I can say is, WOW! Sure glad I held out for the remastered version. The video quality is off the chart.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

^ Agreed. I use Gladiator as my demo disc when showing off my system.


----------

